# Hygetropin is this g2g ??



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Been offered these got some pics not too sure of them myself anyone else had them black tops 10iu vials 100iu kit


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yes mate, its spot on


----------



## bonus86 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep, look g2g


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Using them at the min


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

shadow4509 said:


> Using them at the min


These are copies of the .cn site, right? Just as good, but copies.

There's no security sticker on his box


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Jas said:


> These are copies of the .cn site, right? Just as good, but copies.
> 
> There's no security sticker on his box


Hi mate there's a sticker on the other side of the box I never took a pic. Thanks for replys fellas


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jas said:


> These are copies of the .cn site, right? Just as good, but copies.
> 
> There's no security sticker on his box


No these are original Hygetropin


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

shadow4509 said:


> No these are original Hygetropin


Ok do the copied hygetropin, have either .com.cn, or .cn, written on the front? what exactly to look for to spot copies


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Apparently the .cn ones are fine, depending on the wording before. But anything .com.cn or . Asia etc are copies of copies. It gets confusing mate.

As long as yours have the anti counterfeit code and you check it on www.hygenepharma.com and it checks out ok then should be all good


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shadow4509 said:


> Apparently the .cn ones are fine, depending on the wording before. But anything .com.cn or . Asia etc are copies of copies. It gets confusing mate.
> 
> As long as yours have the anti counterfeit code and you check it on www.hygenepharma.com and it checks out ok then should be all good


^^^^^THIS


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> ^^^^^THIS


thanks guys, its definitely confusing what's out there


----------



## bynste (Mar 25, 2008)

shadow4509 said:


> Apparently the .cn ones are fine, depending on the wording before. But anything .com.cn or . Asia etc are copies of copies. It gets confusing mate.
> 
> As long as yours have the anti counterfeit code and you check it on www.hygenepharma.com and it checks out ok then should be all good


I was under the impression original hyge didn't have a web site, is this a recent thing? Or they always been about? Just doesn't seem to appear on searches?


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Thought I'd bump up this thread, ran these for 6 months, used 100iu per month so roughly 25iu per week, zero sides apart from good sleep and never noticed any difference in myself whatsoever so packed them in, was my first gh cycle so was unsure if they were working or not so gave it the minimum 6 months but would say they didn't work at all really, very disappointed


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FrankNitti said:


> Thought I'd bump up this thread, ran these for 6 months, used 100iu per month so roughly 25iu per week, zero sides apart from good sleep and never noticed any difference in myself whatsoever so packed them in, was my first gh cycle so was unsure if they were working or not so gave it the minimum 6 months but would say they didn't work at all really, very disappointed


Hygene hgh have gone Propper downhill over the last year, I know people that now buy the copys over the real product.


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hygene hgh have gone Propper downhill over the last year, I know people that now buy the copys over the real product.


Which ones are the copy's again mate it's really confusing which hygene cause there's so many!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FrankNitti said:


> Which ones are the copy's again mate it's really confusing which hygene cause there's so many!


The .cn ones. I wouldn't use the hygene brand myself anymore. Heard from too many people it's ****.


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> The .cn ones. I wouldn't use the hygene brand myself anymore. Heard from too many people it's ****.


Yes your right there mate I certainly wouldn't buy it again, been told Genentech is the way to go if buying Chinese generic but my source couldn't get any so I just packed the hygene in as felt like I was just wasting my money


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FrankNitti said:


> Yes your right there mate I certainly wouldn't buy it again, been told Genentech is the way to go if buying Chinese generic but my source couldn't get any so I just packed the hygene in as felt like I was just wasting my money


Yeah iv heard the genetech are the ones these days.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've had 3kits so far of these n felt they were very good I haven't used pharma to compare which iam goin to next but tbh skins improved got bigger and leaner mainly a dirty food bulk aswell well being improved rolling the dice was gonna get another kit soon after this one but got me worried now


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Unless u get pharma then no dice rolling wish there was more ways of testing how do u ge them tested again blood test


----------



## gaspmuscle (Feb 28, 2013)

I dont know about you guys, but ive used the .com version of black tops, and they are excellent without a doubt.

The .asia version is 100% fake, it's from an "UG" steroid lab that has a very bad rep that also sells fake hgh as simplexx, omnitrope, jintropin, igtropin and kigs.


----------

